

Quantum 'weirdness' used by plants, animals, humans - jdub
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2010/11/03/quantum-physics-biology-living-things.html

======
Jabbles
An awfully watered-down and simplified presentation of an extremely
complicated process.

Obviously, organisms are bound by the laws of chemistry and hence physics. The
fact that the action of some proteins cannot be explained without knowledge of
entanglement does not mean that the organisms "use it", no more than they
"use" the strong force to keep their nuclei together.

------
jdub
Very pop science-y, but leads the way to other interesting stuff.

The best bit about this article is the naked "whoa, this is all totally weird
stuff, man!" attitude... which will eventually disappear as we are able to
explain it all. :-)

